
Mona Lisa Mosaic created using a genetic algorithm - MurizS
https://github.com/MurgiO/Genetic-Algorithm-Montage
======
throwaway_bits
Really cool! This reminds me of Roger Johansson's evolution of Mona Lisa [1]
with random polygon shapes.

[1] [https://rogerjohansson.blog/2008/12/07/genetic-
programming-e...](https://rogerjohansson.blog/2008/12/07/genetic-programming-
evolution-of-mona-lisa/)

